

Should have hired a tech co-founder - seanlinehan
https://medium.com/on-startups/c00e3e2b2024

======
hga
That he thinks of "hiring" a "co-founder" is perhaps telling.

ADDED: On the flip side, us techies shouldn't co-found a company unless we're
willing to pitch in when " _[...] we found sales in other channels that
required late nights of packaging (and lots of manly muscles)_ " (or, I'd add,
womanly muscles, women have their place in this sort of work too). As I like
to say, "You shouldn't be too proud to sweep a floor."

~~~
argyle35
Fair point :)

I didn't co-found with a technical person. Would have had to bring someone on
later, and then retroactively called them a co-founder (which I would have
been fine with, titles are for ...). I think it's just about hiring a
technical lead / peer early-on.

OH, and yeah, I don't have real muscles. One of my early teammates, a woman
Liz who flew a rescue-vac helicopter in the Army, that's someone with muscles
and heart.

Appreciate you taking the time to comment.

------
bulavard
Why build an online store from scratch when it's obvious that's not where the
value-add is? Use something like Shopify and focus on the business. Don't use
a lack of technical expertise as the justification for failure. Keep moving.

------
tazzy531
If he's looking to hire someone, it would help if he included the name of his
company or link from his post.

I ended up finding it in small letters under his profile picture.

Also, saying "hiring a co-founder" is basically like saying "hiring a wife".
You don't hire either one of those if you're looking for a partner. If you're
not looking for a partner, you hire a contractor that will get the job done.

------
dirkdk
hire and co-founder is a contradiction

------
rmason
Well according to James Altucher he's wrong. You don't need a tech co-founder,
just contract it out to the lowest bidder ;<).

#8 on [http://thoughtcatalog.com/2013/the-ultimate-cheat-sheet-
for-...](http://thoughtcatalog.com/2013/the-ultimate-cheat-sheet-for-starting-
and-running-a-business/)

------
edge17
i still use powerpoint for that

